# Atlanta Stove Works - Huntsman Steel Combo



## Racerx1234 (Jan 13, 2014)

I recently bought this stove, I tried to look up 6798 but the only thing I found was here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...76/0912300/00031943/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

Any info that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## webbie (Jan 13, 2014)

This is a sell sheet from a catalog. The name is confusing because they also called another steel unit the Huntsman - so you will see other steel units here (search) with the same name.

So, I am officially giving this the name combo or combination stove along with Atlanta Huntsman Not a bad machine, IMHO.....for way back then,


----------



## Racerx1234 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I picked it up thinking I would be able to use this, but NO insurance company will insure any structure that this resides in. hmmmm...


----------



## webbie (Jan 18, 2014)

Racerx1234 said:


> Thank you for your help. I picked it up thinking I would be able to use this, but NO insurance company will insure any structure that this resides in. hmmmm...



That's pretty amazing since Atlanta was a well known name and it was likely that they tested this model.....I'm not sure it's up to the insurance company - more likely it's up to the building and fire officials. If they give you a permit to put it in, the insurance company probably has to accept it....

Not to say I am an expert on insurance. But I do know this much - if you installed it and didn't tell them and didn't get a permit and did it all wrong they STILL would have to pay claims (this is what insurance experts have told me!)......

Anyway.......someone will use that in a hunting camp or outbuilding and be very happy with it.


----------



## Racerx1234 (Jan 20, 2014)

I bought a house in the ozarks, and it came with a propane "fire box" (looks like a cast iron wood burning stove.) The 1st thing the insurance guy asked was if we had a fireplace or a wood burning stove. We of course said no. He said that becasue of the area, and amt of incidents (over 90% of fires the are due to bad wiring (no building standards) and wood buring stoves) he had to come and verify that we did not have one. It is also specifically detailed in our policy that we cannot install one, it will void our policy. So I bought this metal building, thinking that this would be perfect....... only to get the same question when I called for an insurance policy this past Friday. It is funny because I see so many homes down there with wood burning stoves and chords of wood outside.

When I aked him why, he stated that "A wood burning stove cannot be thermostatically temperature controlled".

I would love to use this. I still think I will probably use it in the metal building I just bought.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have an Atlanta Stove Works single door Huntsman. I did not think the insurance company would insure my house with it in it. I assumed the prior owner installed it before the new EPA laws were made. I thought that the least they would do would be to send some kind of inpector out but.....nope. They just asked me if it was there already (installed by prior owner) and recommended I hire a chimney sweep to clean and inspect it for my own peace of mind. My guess is you may get a hard time from them because it's a new install. New installs must abide by new laws. You could lie. But I suspect local insurance agents have a data base of info on local houses. They already knew basics about my house (# of rooms,etc). At least half the houses in my area have woodstoves albeit newer than mine.
By the way, I LOVE my Huntsman !


----------



## bholler (Oct 15, 2014)

I am sure some insurance companies will not right a policy for you with that stove but many will as long as you follow nfpa guidelines for unlisted stoves.  There are some that just say no unlisted stoves though.  And no leaf in pa you can install what ever stove you want it does not need to be epa certified.  But it should be installed up to code and many insurance companies will require that


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2014)

I am sure something was worked out since last January.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 15, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I am sure something was worked out since last January.


Sorry. I have not been on in a long time.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------

